# Do nationalities tend to have a Personality Type? nationality and mbti



## curiousel (Jan 3, 2010)

for example are Americans clearly an E (extroversion) rather than an I, just like Italians?
Are Germans more of T (Thinking) rather than a F?
Can you link each type to one nationality?
Examples?


----------



## Heliod (Oct 27, 2011)

It might on a global level (but it also changes), but when it boils down it comes to individual people. Still, I remember meeting a few Serbian people and they were all ISTJ as fuck, and then one day I saw the scrubs and there was this Serbian surgeon with a very ISTJ like demeanor, so I don't know, it may have been just a coincidence. 
Also in the case of Germans, I do not think they are particularly ''T'' as they were quite strong in the Romantic era but lacking in the Realism era for example. You can't really generalize it.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree that you can't actually do this, but you know, it might be interesting to type the stereotypical "ideal citizen" archetype(/stereotype?) from different places.

But that might be both contentious and prone to various forms of racism, so maybe not a good idea.


----------



## curiousel (Jan 3, 2010)

knittigan said:


> I agree that you can't actually do this, but you know, it might be interesting to type the stereotypical "ideal citizen" archetype(/stereotype?) from different places.
> 
> But that might be both contentious and prone to various forms of racism, so maybe not a good idea.


I love political incorrectness.


----------



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a lot of German in my family and a stereotype we claim we all have tends to match T. Even the F's act less than your average feeler, like my very German INFP dad. Obviously the actual MBTI type is up to the individual but I think our culture could affect how strong our preferences are/how strong we show our preferences in public. For instance, an introverted Italian might not have as strong a preference for introversion as the average introvert because they're used to an extroverted culture. 

Something interesting that I read is that there tend to be more Ns in America on average than there are Ns in Europe. That's because N's were more likely to immigrate far away than S's were, meaning that people who immigrated were more likely Ns. The same place where I read it said that Ss are still the majority in America, just that they're less a majority than in, say, England.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm quite convinced that the characteristics that are stereotypically attributed to Thai people match the ESFP personality the best.


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

Kayness said:


> I'm quite convinced that the characteristics that are stereotypically attributed to Thai people match the ESFP personality the best.


 Interesting. I'm not familiar with many Thai people, but I do know one Thai guy and he's ENTJ.


----------



## Confounded (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's a pretty cool study I came across about personality traits with regards to which US state you live in.
The United States of Mind - WSJ.com

It would be interesting to see something similar with world countries.


----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

CorgiGirl said:


> I have a lot of German in my family and a stereotype we claim we all have tends to match T. Even the F's act less than your average feeler, like my very German INFP dad. Obviously the actual MBTI type is up to the individual but I think our culture could affect how strong our preferences are/how strong we show our preferences in public. For instance, an introverted Italian might not have as strong a preference for introversion as the average introvert because they're used to an extroverted culture.
> 
> Something interesting that I read is that there tend to be more Ns in America on average than there are Ns in Europe. That's because N's were more likely to immigrate far away than S's were, meaning that people who immigrated were more likely Ns. The same place where I read it said that Ss are still the majority in America, just that they're less a majority than in, say, England.


Not sure if I buy into that because it would imply that type is hereditary.

I still agree with you on Germans seeming more T. Being German myself, I've noticed that the politeness codes of English speaking countries are very different and can be a source of great misunderstanding. I might be generalizing here but I think the avarage German is more likely to say what he means while the avarage American or Briton is mainly trying to be polite - e. g., the English "How are you?" is just another way of saying "hi", with the expected response being something like "Fine, how are you?". It can be asked without actually taking any interest in how the other person is feeling because if you really want to know, you can still directly ask something like "What's bothering you?". To me it seems like if you you ask an American, Canadian or Briton "How are you?", he will say he's fine no matter what because it's the polite thing to say. But when you ask that very question a German person, they might tell you something like that their pet has just died and I guess that would seem a bit tactless to a native English speaker, leading to the impression that Germans are inconsiderate of each others feelings.


----------



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

clicheguevara said:


> Not sure if I buy into that because it would imply that type is hereditary.


I personally believe that personality type is hereditary but the statement about Americans isn't contingent on that. Even if it comes from nurture, it is your parents that nurture you.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I'm not familiar with Thai people, either, but I enjoy Thai food. If Thai people are ESFP, they must be fun and delicious food is just a bonus.



Kayness said:


> I'm quite convinced that the characteristics that are stereotypically attributed to Thai people match the ESFP personality the best.


----------



## Inklinacja (Nov 8, 2013)

My Portuguese teacher said an interesting thing. When for instance you invite Portuguese to cinema he'll unlikely say 'yes/no' but 'perhaps', because no one knows what will happen next day. It seems like Se-dominant or -auxiliary. Could someone confirm that?


----------



## joe2j (Jun 7, 2012)

I read something which gave certain nations a main function which they seem to go by. All I remember is that the majority of western countries seem to be very Te and that Japan was Si. I suppose you could give each country a specific general type by using the letters, for example I would say the u.s would probably be ESTJ.


----------

